# HP Photosmart C4280 Aligning Printer



## NeedRouterHelp (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

This should be easy. I put an ink cartridge into my printer that was filled at Walgreens. At this point, the printer should be asking me to align the new ink cartridge, right? Wrong. There is no message, and the colors (from the tri-color ink cartridge) are off. Blues are coming out dark blue. Oranges are coming out brown. How can I print the alignment page and have the printer align it?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

If this printer is connected to a computer, please open the HP Solution Center software, choose Settings below the HP solution center page, Choose printer toolbox, and under the Device Services tab, you will see a option there to align the printer. We don't actually recommend using refilled ink since there is no guarantee that i will work for a long time and it will damage the printer, causing ink system failure error message as well as voiding the warranty status of the printer.


----------

